# The Smart Car...1938



## Pappy (Mar 25, 2014)

What the stars were driving in Hollywood.


----------



## Justme (Mar 25, 2014)

My father always went in for large cars. I learned to drive on one of them when I was twelve.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 25, 2014)

93 HP! *snicker*

The lowest HP available in the new Volkswagen Jetta is 115, and optionally it goes to 210.

How times change ... good post, Pappy!


----------



## Gael (Mar 25, 2014)

A big De Soto! That was livin!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 25, 2014)

Nice Pappy!


----------



## Pappy (Mar 25, 2014)

Justme said:


> My father always went in for large cars. I learned to drive on one of them when I was twelve.



My father too, Justme. Always had Lincoln's and Cadillacs. I remember sitting on his lap steering the big old Packard around our fairgrounds dirt race track until we got chased off.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 25, 2014)

Pappy said:


> My father too, Justme. Always had Lincoln's and Cadillacs. I remember sitting on his lap steering the big old Packard around our fairgrounds dirt race track until we got chased off.



Maybe you guys shouldn't have been on the track while they were racing ... :cower:


----------



## That Guy (Mar 25, 2014)

Hey, if Alice Faye is crazy about it then everyone will want it.  Talk about advertising!  Ah, Desoto.  I love the suicide doors.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 25, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Maybe you guys shouldn't have been on the track while they were racing ... :cower:



Heck, I, I thought the horses were grazing. What do I know, I was 12 years old and you mean all the people cheering in the grandstand weren't cheering for me?


----------



## That Guy (Mar 25, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Heck, I, I thought the horses were grazing. What do I know, I was 12 years old and you mean all the people cheering in the grandstand weren't cheering for me?


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 25, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Heck, I, I thought the horses were grazing. What do I know, I was 12 years old and you mean all the people cheering in the grandstand weren't cheering for me?



That's like the time I was marching in the parade and everyone _else_ was out of step.


----------

